# 2.0 TFSI remap, is it worth doing?



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

I like my tt but I think it needs a bit more power, is it worth a remap or will the extra power be lost in spinning and torque steer. If I had a remap does it make the revs drop off quicker, I was told along time ago they ony drop off slow to meet some EU regulation, not sure how true that is..

Just having some doubts at the moment whether i done the right thing buying the car, I luv the look but performance, errrm is okish.

Also whats the best sounding exhaust to go for, Ive been looking at milltek but not sure if its meaty enough without sounding to chav...?

thanks in advance.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

And how about warranty issues??? Is it easy to find the remap in a simple visit to the dealer??


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

there are many topics concerning the two issues: Remap & Dealer issues.

Is it worth it? I just did a remap and a dsg upgrade, the car feel so much faster, and yes in 1st gear you will spin, but after that it just keeps pulling ! my fav is 4th gear from 80kmh to 190kmh beautiful !

I have the milltek and it has a very nice sound, very deep and only loud when you push it. Most people on the forum have a milltek, and there are 4 different tips to choose from.

Most re-map can be taken off before visiting the dealer and that way no one finds out


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Respinning wheels and torque steering. Would it not depend on who remap you install? VW produced the 230 GTI without major issues.

Ive got a TT 2.0t on order. The car will not be as powerful as my current car and have considered a remap.

Ive often heard these can be removed before a dealer visit. Thing is, i'm dont want to get my hands dirty. so how easy is it? and has anybody been caught out by the dealer?

SS2K


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Survey S2000 said:


> Ive often heard these can be removed before a dealer visit. Thing is, i'm dont want to get my hands dirty. so how easy is it? and has anybody been caught out by the dealer?
> SS2K


You won't get your hands dirty! The re-programmable chip tuning is done using a dongle that plugs into the diagnostics socket. Superchips Bluefin is a popular example of this. If the dealer goes looking for exidence of chip tuning he will find it, according to current opinion on here. Can't recall any documented cases of anybody caught out on here, so it's down to you to decide whether it's worth the risk. Warrantee should only suffer for items directly affected by the increased power.


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

remap + downpipe = FTW

to get the most out of the remap..
sticky tires are a must. suspension upgrade optional.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

For me just give my 40 -50 extra horses... and i'll be fine! :lol:


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

Im so tempted, ive found two, pendle and custom code, the only problem i really like how pendle talk they seem to know what their on about. Although the place that offers custom code (jbsautodesigns) is loads closer.

Im not sure if there are some myths, I have read that if you use a plugin chip it can leave fault codes in your ecu which can be detected on a diagnostic machine, if you have the a full remap it doesnt. Also I thought that bluefin was rather expensive for a plugin when you can have a much better flash for cheaper.

I asked for some 0-60 times by one but they didnt have the data, I guess in the spring/summer you can get the tyres down but at the moment would be useless. Ive had a rs225 and focus st, and these where terrible for spinning, i just worry that its going to be pointless because it seems after 200 brake - fwd seems pointless. Just got rid of a 335i coupe and man that was quick, cant justify spending 40-50k on a tt rs, its like your getting into decent 911 or gtr territory then. Only thing I can think is an exige s. Not sure, loving the build on the tt, never had an audi before, but i do like it, just dont seem to have the umph and the steering is too light for me, disconnected feeling...

...but luv the car, whats a guy to do.


----------



## NeverOEM (Jan 29, 2010)

in the interest of not making this post longer than it should; yes.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Do It,Do It,Do It,Do It,Do It,Do It,Do It,Do It,Do It,Do It,Do It,Do It,Do It,Do It,Do Do It ......................and so on !!!!!!


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

As mentioned above, new tires will help mitigate the issue. Yes in 1st you will have to be more careful. My leon puts a standard 240 (well most of them are above that even stock) through the front wheels without issue. Granted it has a different setup/weight etc from your cars but 240 through the front wheels is not an issue.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

It will make more than a wortwhile difference and you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner.
Your car will still be more than tractable as well.

BUT if you have any concerns re warranty DON'T.
If no major trauma befalls your engine you won't have anything to worry about and the average Audi Tech most probably won't notice it...but if a major trauma does occur and Audi are up for thousands be aware that Bosch have forensics that will find out in even if the chip has been reflashed back to stock.

Bottomline is don't expect Audi to go away quitely and cough up thousands under warranty if there is any way they can blame you legitimately.


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats good to know about the reflash, i wonder if the ecu software is timestamped, or they use efuses. Either way im stuffed knowing my luck i would have a remap and my engine goes pop.

I guess mods would not be enough, and I presume they would bugger warranty, I guess bottom line is save up some more dollar and buy something quicker. [smiley=bigcry.gif] buddy thing


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

DrTroy said:


> Thats good to know about the reflash, i wonder if the ecu software is timestamped, or they use efuses. Either way im stuffed knowing my luck i would have a remap and my engine goes pop.
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] buddy thing


All I know is there is a big back door in there with Bosch's name on it (as you might expect).
Don't lose sight of the fact that it a very resiliant engine and the chances of major trauma is very slim.


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

I have had a couple of my cars remapped over the years that were under warranty and had no problems what so ever.


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

I think the engine is the last thing you need to worry about... im not denying the fact that something could happen, but the 2.0Tfsi is the most used engine, almost all Audi's have it and Seat's and VW's ... and so on... its tough like a diesel, hence why it sounds like one.. :lol:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes - it is worth doing.

You will be positively surprized and feel like you got a new car :wink:


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

hanzo said:


> I think the engine is the last thing you need to worry about... im not denying the fact that something could happen, but the 2.0Tfsi is the most used engine, almost all Audi's have it and Seat's and VW's ... and so on... its tough like a diesel, hence why it sounds like one.. :lol:


I thought it did as well !! weird

Think Im going to go for it, so either custom code or pendle, guess much of a muchness


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

DrTroy said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> > I think the engine is the last thing you need to worry about... im not denying the fact that something could happen, but the 2.0Tfsi is the most used engine, almost all Audi's have it and Seat's and VW's ... and so on... its tough like a diesel, hence why it sounds like one.. :lol:
> ...


Dr Troy.... how did this end up?? did you go for the custom code at JBS.... i have been thinking about the CC

It would be great to have some feed back. I've just had ARB and spring done at JBS.


----------



## jasonteng (Feb 4, 2013)

hello! can i ask whether its normal for a TT to jerk at initial acceleration even at reverse gear?
the car has been remapped and tuned before. 
Its a 2008 TT 2.0 TFSI


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

jasonteng said:


> hello! can i ask whether its normal for a TT to jerk at initial acceleration even at reverse gear?
> the car has been remapped and tuned before.
> Its a 2008 TT 2.0 TFSI


No that's not normal. From stationary, if you engage either 'D' or reverse with no revs at all applied, the car should creep very slowly and smoothly with no jerkiness. Once you apply revs the take-up should be equally smooth.

What you describe usually starts after the car has done quite a few miles and MAY signal the start of mechatronic unit issues. It could of course be the result of a less than optimum remap too.


----------

